# USB diagnostic and repair assistance needed



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello. I am new to the forums but this place looks pretty helpful. Well, I need help. For almost a year now I have had problems with my USB not reading my thumb drives or allowing me to use my scanner. I have uninstalled my USB driver and installed an updated driver and still no connection. Funny thing is I can still use with out any problems, my USB Mouse and Printer. Well to make things worse, for Christmas my wife bought me an all in one Lexmark X5470 printer/fax/copy/scanner. We thought that since the old printer worked maybe the new one with all of its functions would work…sadly, no. The printer works but the scanner function does not. 

I am but a novice in PC repair and I am in need of some diagnostic and repair assistance. Below is my system configuration.

Thanks in advance!

Epox motherboard nFORCE2 EP-8RDA+
AMD/2100+ 1.7 AthlonXP 2.1 Ghz
512 MB Ram
Microsoft XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
AHANIX Platinum XP 9 Bay Mid Tower
Antec P$ ATX12V 400 Watt dual fan power supply
Phoenix – Award Bios v6.00PG
ATI Radeon 9600XT AGP 128mg AGP
DVD/AOpen 16x DVD Player
nVIDIA nFORCE onboard Audio
Direct X 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, Do you get any error messages ?
Are you using the latest drivers ? >>>Latest Drivers Here<<<
Have you gone into your device manager to see if there are any conflicts shown by an exclamation mark ? Click on Start - Control Panel then double click on system (near the bottom of the list) then click on the Hardware tab and you will see Device Manager, click on that to see.

Another thing to try failing none of this producing results, is to turn off and switch the mouse or keyboard into the usb ports that are not seeing the other devices, then boot up and see if it works, if it doesn't it points to a problem with the port itself, if it's driver related hopefully it will show up under the device manager, see if any of this helps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Please follow through on what 8210GUY has advised you to do. He has given you some excellent points.

Also, if you go into the BIOS setup menu, under the ADVANCED heading, there should be an area called USB Configuration. (bear with we, I don't know your board, but they are pretty universal in some ways).....When you are in there, make sure you have the following options ENABLED:

USB Controller - *ENABLED*
USB 2.0 Controller - *ENABLED*
USB Legacy Support -* ENABLED*

Note #1: They may be worded differently with your board, but you get the picture.

Note # 2: If you make changes, don't forget to save your changes before you exit. 

If you make any changes, then reboot and see if they work. 

If not, then go to the device manager (_You can open that area by clicking on the little + sign in the USB area._) that my fellow team member has spoken about and see if it says the word "Enhanced" in any of those options listed under the USB area. If it does, the right click on that one and select, Update Drivers. 

Then, take it for a test drive and see what happens.

One last thing, you do have SP2 installed on this unit, don't you?


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

8210GUY said:


> Hi, Do you get any error messages ?I do when I try to access my thumb drive. It will regognize that it is present but when I try to copy a file to or from it it says it can not be accessed. With my printer I get a "Cannot Retrieve Application List" message.
> Are you using the latest drivers ? >>>Latest Drivers Here<<<Just updated that driver (thanks by the way) and still get the same message from my AIO printer.
> Have you gone into your device manager to see if there are any conflicts shown by an exclamation mark ? Yes I have and it shows no exclamation marks, and in trouble shotting shows no errors.Click on Start - Control Panel then double click on system (near the bottom of the list) then click on the Hardware tab and you will see Device Manager, click on that to see.
> 
> Another thing to try failing none of this producing results, is to turn off and switch the mouse or keyboard into the usb ports that are not seeing the other devices, then boot up and see if it works, if it doesn't it points to a problem with the port itself, if it's driver related hopefully it will show up under the device manager, see if any of this helps.


Done this...the mouse and Printing functions work in all my USB drives, no problems. I am now going to access the BIOS and chack that as your partner has suggested. I will get back to you guys in a few. Thanks for you quick help!


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please follow through on what 8210GUY has advised you to do. He has given you some excellent points.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

To access the bios you need to tap a key upon booting, this will vary from pc to pc, but it's often the del key, failing that F2 is often used as well, but there are a few other methods, if you look at your screen while booting it will tell you what key to press to access your setup, ultimately thats the key you need to press.
Also have you installed sp2 before or after the OS ?


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

8210GUY said:


> To access the bios you need to tap a key upon booting, this will vary from pc to pc, but it's often the del key, failing that F2 is often used as well, but there are a few other methods, if you look at your screen while booting it will tell you what key to press to access your setup, ultimately thats the key you need to press.It is the Delete Key. I went there and did not find anything referencing the USB
> Also have you installed sp2 before or after the OS ?I beilive it was part of the install of the OS, I know it was not installed after.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you go into any sub menu's if you have them ? it may be in there, but I cant say I've ever seen a bios without something to do with usb in them, albeit legacy support, but I've always seen something, the thing to remember is not to change anything you don't know about, but don't worry if you think you did something wrong, just exit the bios without saving any changes and you will be fine, the only time touching something in there makes a difference is after you save and exit, if you don't save it (saving is normally F10) then nothing changes no matter what you did in there, so don't worry about investigating in there, just don't save anything unless your sure it is what you want to save, so have a good look through ALL your bios options and you should find something.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Don't have the time right now since I have to work a while before getting back on, but will be on later today and will try to download the manual and take a look at what is in your BIOS setup menu. Can guide you better that way. For me, that is a slow process since this location only has dial-up available. Be back later in the day and if you don't have it solved, will take a look.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a bit of time so thought I'd look for you as I have BB, and just as well I did, took me 20 minutes to downloads it lol, so it would of taken you ages, anyway >>>Here<<< is an m$ article that the site directs you to over this type of problem incase it helps.

OK now from what I can see you need to go into your Integrated Peripherals menu, in there you have the following to do with usb, "OnChip USB" "USB Keyboard Support" and "USB Mouse Support"
So it is the "OnChip USB" that needs to be checked there as the other 2 seem fine as your using them, it wants to be set to V1.1 + V2.0 so if it's anything else change it to this, then save and exit the bios making sure not to change anything else unless you know what it does, see if this helps you.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks bunches 8210GUY for downloading and taking care of that. It is great to serve with a team member that pitches in this way. You are right, it would have taken me half the night to download that one, so I will have to be more careful what I promise from now on. 

Hope that solves his problem. Have a great day and thanks again..


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

NP lol, I would of done it sooner but as per usual sanity didn't allow until then, but we're all here doing the same thing so no worries.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh how i wish it was so simple...

I went into the BIOS and I am sorry I missed the USB references. I found the OnChip USB reference and sadly it was set to V1.1+V2.0...
As I said, I wish it was so simple...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If there is no enhanced word in the USB area under device manager, then most likely the items you want to hook up need USB 2.0 and that is not working or the drivers somehow are missing or did not load properly as they should have. 

I would go down again to that area and delete all those items under USB, reboot, then when it finds them, go there again and open it and select "update drivers" for every single item under that heading and update the drivers. Then, reboot and see if that helps.

Post back with results.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Well there wasn't "enhanced" at any of the words...i uninstalled all of the USB drivers and let the machine re-install the drivers...they still don't say "enhanced". Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

No, you didn't do anything wrong if you have SP2 installed. Did you go and try reinstalling or updating drivers (each and every one) in the USB area since you have rebooted?

Addendum: Good reading from microsoft on your problem:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/learnmore/jones_02august05.mspx


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, you didn't do anything wrong if you have SP2 installed. Did you go and try reinstalling or updating drivers (each and every one) in the USB area since you have rebooted?
> Yup
> ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Hold on the extra USB controller for now until we try to sort this out. Have to leave a few (have company) and will try to get back, but if not will take another look in the morning, depending upon how long the company stays. Gee, what do people think coming by to visit this time of evening???? Anyway, just hold for now and don't buy anything extra and be sure you don't give up.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Will do. Thanks! Have fun with the late comers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Well, late comers are gone and it is now about 12:14 a.m. So, back to the problem. I think I might have found something that might help you. HERE is a link that has updated drivers for your USB and is reported to solve some of the USB problems with this board. You will need to scroll down and the area you are looking for is like the below part I pasted in:

Chipset
nVidia USB Drivers v2.1.2.1 
Original filename Filesize 
nf-usb20.zip 402.65 KB Windows XP MCE, Windows XP 
USB Driver for Windows XP (it has been reported it also solves SP2 USB issues) 

Give this a try and see what happens. Oh, I did recheck the board specs and this board does have USB 2.0, but without that word Enhanced someplace in that USB area, they are not working IMHO.

Please note: There are also some updated chipset drivers at this link for your board that speak of USB 2.0 not working. You need to evaluate those after you see if the above solves the issue. If it does not, then you need to try those updated chipset drivers. Please also take special note about the sequence of loading the chipset drivers and SP2. Good information even in these download sites.

Post back with /questions/concerns/frustrations/success/stories/anything............know what, I am too tired to think and need to hit the sack, since I have been up for over 18 1/2 hours...........let me know how it comes out..


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Well....

I did it and still no luck.
I attached my device manager list after i deleted all the USB device listings, rebooted and installed the USB patch...no "enhanced"


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Also, I went to the SysSpec link in your sig and ran the spec list proggy. Attached is the result. It's a little more detailed than what I provided before.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the shots. You DO have the word "Enhanced" in there where it says "Standard Enhanced Pci to Usb Host Controller" Now that you have that one, it tells me that you should have USB 2.0 working because of that statement. Otherwise, everything from the motherboard controller appears to be functioning as it should be. 

Have you since you downloaded and installed the newer updates, clicked on that single item and tried to Update Drivers? 

Actually, you might want to consider Flashing your Bios from that same website I pointed you to in order to see if that helps in this case if you get no results from updating that driver.

This one is sure a puzzle.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, obviously I am blind and dense. Sorry I missed that.

Just so I don't do something stupid, which Bios Flash do you recomend and how do I do it? I flashed it once before a few years back but can't recall how I did it...I was coached then too.

And yes this is quite the poser.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Before we go there, I just thought of something else to try first.

I want you to do this, then reboot, then try it. If it does nothing for your situation, then go back in and change them like they were before.

Here we go........Go to START, CONTROL PANEL, SYSTEM, HARDWARE, DEVICE MANAGER, find the USB area and open it with the little + sign.

Then, scroll clear down to the ones that say USB ROOT HUB.....RIGHT CLICK, select PROPERTIES, POWER MANAGEMENT.......UNCHECK allow this computer to turn this device off to save power. Do all of the USB ROOT HUB ones.

Reboot and take it for a test drive....like I said, if this does nothing, then go back in and redo it like it was....then let me know if you got any satisfaction from this one.

We will keep trying...oh, did you get the new drivers loaded?

On the BIOS flash, will be glad to walk you through, but suggest you get the manual and read about flashing with a floppy disk. We NEVER recommend trying the flash while online over the internet. Those are just too risky. Remember, don't ever turn off your computer when you flash (without a prompt telling you to do so), regardless of which method you use. If you need to reboot or turn the computer off, the computer will tell you that.

If you get hung up after reading about that method in your manual, give a shout and we will try to provide some guidance. I just wish I had that manual here someplace, but I just don't.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well it's normally the latest release thats suggested as theoretically it's to fix prior bugs, so unless Tumbleweed36 has something more specific in mind you want the Awdflashv8.60B.rar file at the top of the list from the same drivers link he gave you just above.
Although >>>Here<<< is a DIRECT DOWNLOAD link which is sposed to be the latest release from them, not 100% ATM if one is the file (this one) and the other the utility to flash it, maybe someone else can say for sure as I'm not used to those boards, and >>>Here<<< is their guide on how to do it, hope it helps and good luck.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Well…First I did as Tumbleweed36 said and turned off the “allow this computer to turn this device off to save power”. After I rebooted I tried to run my thumb drive…same thing happened. It opened a file manager and showed the files in the drive but as soon as I selected a file it closed the window. The drive was still listed on “My Computer” but when I opened it again it showed no files. If I remove the drive and reinsert it the process repeats itself. I went to my printer and pressed the scan button and the same “Unable to retrieve application List” notice comes up.

I guess as soon as I finish my “Honey-Do-List” I will flash the BIOS again. It will probably be tonight. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

OK...I'm back...

I have flashed my BIOS, uninstalled my USB drivers and Uninstalled my printer and USB thumbdrive drivers. I have reinstalled all the most up to date drivers and...I still have the same problems.

:upset:


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Have I been abandoned?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I haven't, but I am personally out of ideas about this, I'm starting to wonder about faulty hardware at this stage, but have no idea how to confirm, I can only hope someone else sees this and has some suggestions for you, good luck with it anyway.


----------



## WadeH (Jan 2, 2007)

Well...Crud. It sure is annoying, does anyone else in here have any suggestions? Tumbleweed36?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Wade,

I need to be away a while this morning, but will come take another look this PM if you do not have it solved. No promises on a possible solution, but I need to do my "honey do" list before I do anything else.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I just re-read the thread and you were asked if sp2 was installed, you said it was, but unless I missed something it wasn't mentioned how it was installed, was it a part of xp ? or done separately after ?
I ask as if it was the later it is advised to slipstream the install disk and add sp2 to it then install, that is a reported cure about usb if you happen to fall into that group who installed sp2 after the OS, if that fails about the only suggestion I have left is to try a usb card, at least you should be able to use your devices again, hope this helps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HI Wade,

The suggestion by 8210GUY is about the only thing I can think of that might help. I will keep looking and report back if I find something.


----------

